# What's your favorite movie and your favorite tv show?



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Its simple, list your favorite movie and your favorite tv show. 

My favorite movie: I'm going to have to leave that one blank because I can't choose a favorite.

My favorite tv show: Once Upon a Time


----------



## KeltonB (Jun 1, 2013)

Movie: Raiders Of The Lost Ark
TV Show: Friday Night Lights


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Raiders Of The Lost Ark.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 1, 2013)

Movie: There are so many... It's a tie between The Dark Knight, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 and How to Train Your Dragon.

TV Show: The Walking Dead, easily.
However, I need to give credit to Criminal Minds, Dexter and Avatar: The Last Airbender. I LOVE those shows as well.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 1, 2013)

Movie: either _Inherit the Wind _or _Twelve o'Clock High

_TV show: _Inspector Morse _or _Firefly_


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2013)

Victor/Victoria or Princess Bride. Television--The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Princess Bride.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Movie: Maaannn at the moment I'd say possibly Titanic...

Show: Probably Downton Abbey


----------



## Azerane (Jun 3, 2013)

Favourite move: The Lion King
Tv show: probably Big Bang Theory


----------



## rachelann (Jun 3, 2013)

Movie is Under the Tuscan Sun

Tv show ... Glee and True Blood


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Movie: So many! But especially any where people sing and/or dance. 
TV Show: Of all time, it would be Buffy the Vampire Slayer (hence Spike's name). Current show is definitely Doctor Who. (I am a total nerd!)


----------



## kmaben (Jun 6, 2013)

ohhhhohohoh yes! Another Dr. Who fan!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't ever seen Doctor Who. But I've heard lots of good things about it. Maybe I'll plan a day to watch a few episodes.


----------



## brent (Jun 6, 2013)

movie: Death Wish staring Charles Bronson, remember him? 
T.V. show: Dennis the menace


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 6, 2013)

Movie tough call. My "feel good" movie I always go to is "Hatari." An old John Wayne movie set in Africa. Another movie staple is "Hunt for Red October" with Sean Connery! Love the "Lord of the Rings" movies as well. Family/kids movie "Rio."

Favorite TV shows:
Currently airing/digitalizing: Dr Who, Downton Abbey, Persons of Interest, NCIS & NCIS LA. Oh, almost forgot Psych!
Favorite old shows: Monk, MacGyver & others! lol Loved Alcatraz that was just taken off last year.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

brent, I haven't seen Death Wish.

Tauntz, I LOVE Lord of the Rings too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2013)

So hard to limit it to one of each. Watched the "Court Jester" with Danny Kaye on Turner classic. Same with TV--NCIS for a drama and Big Bang in the comedy genre. Would be easier to pick out a top 20!


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 6, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Watched the "Court Jester" with Danny Kaye on Turner classic.



I haven't thought of that one for years - definitely a classic. 

"The pellet with the poison is in the flagon with the dragon..."


----------



## majorv (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, that's tough...just one movie and one TV show? I guess I'll show my age and say my favorite movie is The Sound of Music....love the songs and Julie Andrews! Favorite TV show is, not old, but no longer an active show, Touched By An Angel. I always looked forward to watching it and Roma Downey did a convincing job as an angel.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 11, 2013)

"The vessel with pestle has the brew that is true". Just love old comedies, Mike. Have you ever seen "1,2,3" by Billy wilder--James Cagney, Arlene Dahl, Pamela Tiffin, and Horst Bucholz. One of the funniest and right up their with "Born Yesterday" (the original, not the piece of C remake.)


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> TV show: _Inspector Morse _



~Nice to see a kindred spirit here. I always enjoyed that series.


----------



## Jeff_F (Jun 14, 2013)

Falling Skies...


----------



## Zeroshero (Jun 15, 2013)

The Nightmare Before Christmas (hence Zero's name) basically anything Tim Burton does. I also like dumb comedies (really dumb), action, Disney movies, and psyhological thrillers, like Memento or The Jacket. 

I don't watch TV, but I did find "Jockey's" on Netflix it was a series that was on Animal Planet. I watched that, I wish it was still on.


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's mine. 

Movie: Thor
TV Show: PitBulls & Parolees


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

I LOVE Thor!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 29, 2013)

Movie: "Warm Bodies"--from the zombie's perspective and a happy ending. TV--still "The Big Bang".


----------



## kimjenny16 (Sep 3, 2013)

XD I'd say I have no favourite movie but my favourite tv show american horror story  gotta love that show XP


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 4, 2013)

Favorite show- tied between friends and once upon a time. (Although once upon a time is kind of girly I just loved the idea of it and I've been hooked.)
Favorite movie- tied between the hunger games and cabin in the woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## whitelop (Sep 4, 2013)

My favorite movie: Dirty Dancing. 
Favorite kids movie: The Lorax. I just love that movie! 

Favorite old show: MASH. Alan Alda is my spirit animal. 
I'll have to add Burns & Allen into the old category too. I love that show. George Burns is hilarious. 

Favorite current show: Walking Dead. The New Girl. Sherlock. Raising Hope. 
I have Netflix, so I watch a lot of things. haha.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh I forgot heros! That's one of my favorite shows too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## jemm (Sep 4, 2013)

Fav show is dads army timeless comedy, fav movie Zulu I can watch it over and over


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2013)

Watched "My Favorite Year" a couple of days ago-hilarious. Television--it's a toss up between "Being Human" and "The Big Bang".


----------



## fsshaer (Sep 16, 2013)

Movie?... Cloud Atlas!
Show?... Daily Lives of High School Boys or Trigun.


----------



## buster2369 (Oct 26, 2013)

Buster and I often watch TV together. 
My favorite TV shows include The Simpsons(Huge fan), 30 rock, American Horror Story and House Hunters(he always picks the right house!)

My favorite movie is Who Framed Roger Rabbit? Not only because there's a talking rabbit in it but because it really is every genre of film rolled into one!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## buster2369 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Watched "My Favorite Year" a couple of days ago-hilarious. Television--it's a toss up between "Being Human" and "The Big Bang".




Love Being Human! Have you seen both the British and American versions? I'm sad the British version ended...


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2013)

Current favorite movie is "Warm Bodies"--just love the twist with the story told from the Zombie perspective. All good things end sooner or later. Was very upset that there won't be any more Futurama--I'm having Bender withdrawals.


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 2, 2013)

Movie: Princess Bride, Rocky Horror Picture Show
TV: Doctor Who, Big Bang Theory, Supernatural, Sherlock, How I Met Your Mother


----------

